
GridCoin has gone up 122% in 24 hours - r0muald
https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/gridcoin/
======
TheSmiddy
Probably because of this post that hit /r/all on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/4b4drk/a_curren...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/4b4drk/a_currency_minted_by_doing_science/)

